# LPF, HPF and FULL



## rhythm (Feb 6, 2013)

im newbie.. can I ask something about frequency and LPF and HPF and Full..

I have 4 channel amplifier and 6.5" midrange raw drive speaker. and tweeter.. I don't know if I put to FULL or HPF.. and if I put to HPF what frequency is the best for 6.5 raw drive speaker.. I don't know the frequency setting in my amplifier... NOTE this is in the front speaker of the car..

this is specs of my 6.5" midrange speaker raw.
100w rms~200w RMS
Frequency Response 120hz~8KHz
SPL 98DB 1W/1M

and this is specs. of my tweeter 
100w rms/200w peak
4ohm
frequency 1.4khz-24khz

SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you have a crossover for the tweeter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhythm (Feb 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have a crossover for the tweeter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, I don't have crossover..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What kind of amplifier do you have? Brand and model.
You will either need to be able to use the crossovers in your amp or need a passive crossover network..
Let us know what amp you have..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhythm (Feb 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of amplifier do you have? Brand and model.
> You will either need to be able to use the crossovers in your amp or need a passive crossover network..
> Let us know what amp you have..
> 
> ...


brand: a/d/s
model: ATA1300.4

specs.










I just want is what setting or frequency and HPF or FULL i set to my amplifier. and match to my speaker..


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Does your amp have bandpass as well?


----------



## rhythm (Feb 6, 2013)

ccapil said:


> Does your amp have bandpass as well?


don't have bandpass..


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

You cannot do what you want with what you have. Using raw drivers has some huge advantages, but only if you can cross them over properly. At the very least you need a HPF on that tweeter somewhere around 2.5k-5khz. Then, ideally you would want a LPF on the mid at around that same point and a HPF on the mid down around 200-60hz. That last filter seems to be the only one that you have.


----------

